# Dsl works with modem but not with router



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

Recently i unhooked my router for like a day and used the modem only.Then when i plugged back in the router with my laptop and pc it stopped working.I have and Iblitzz router,when i put my ethernet cord into the modem it works perfectly fine.

Is this a problem with the modem or my internet, and do i need to get a new router?

Thanx in advance,Jairus


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

When plugged into router you may need to renew your ip. Release/renew


----------



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

ok lemme check if it works.


----------



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

Ihave tried release and renew but it still doesnt connect on my laptop or pc.Even when i plug my ethernet coard from the pc to the router it doesnt work still.When i do renew with the router plugged in it doesnt work it gives me like an error.
-jairus


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you turn the power off on the router AND modem? Turn on the modem first, wait for a connection, then turn on the router.


----------



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

i have tryed still it doesnt work.Do u fully understand my sitution or should i explain in more detail


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

What error message do you receive when you try the Repair?
Could you please provide the listing from:
Start, Run, CMD
Ipconfig /all >iptest.txt

Use notepad to open iptest.txt and paste the contents back to the Forum.


----------



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

This is with me plugged into the router.
I CANNOT access the internet from my router which is my problem.IM trying to run my laptop off of the router.


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : henry-f45c2s2ae

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dslextreme.com



Ethernet adapter {FCD9D381-7EF8-4E51-80D8-83BA9FF361D0}:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dslextreme.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2A-B9-9A-52

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.183.58.89

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.183.58.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.183.58.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.51.205.100

66.51.206.100

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 05, 2006 11:18:25 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 06, 2006 12:18:25 AM


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.183.58.89
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.183.58.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.183.58.1


This is completely wrong.

Disconnect from the router.
Look in the back for a little hole labelled reset; or look for your router manual.

Using a bent paper clip, push and hold the little reset button for 30 seconds. Unplug the router from power.
Wait thirty seconds
Plug the router into power.


Step 1: To setup this router your computer needs to have a static ip address. Set the address to 192.168.1.2, Subnet 255.255.255.0, Gateway192.168.1.1 Now connect the worksatation to the router.

Step 2: Open a web browser like internet explorer or netscape. 

Enter the ip address of your router in the address bar of your browser. By default the ip address should be set to 192.168.1.254

Step 3: You should see a box prompting you for your username and password. Enter username and password now. By default both the username and password are blank. So just leave them empty if you haven't set them. Click the Ok button. 

Set the router to obtain its address on the WAN interface using DHCP or to automaticly obtain its IP address..
Save the changes.

Now power off workstations, router, modem
Power on modem, router, workstations

Test.

Now enable Netbios over TCP/IP: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318030

Use the Simple File Sharing Model: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp/filesharing.htm


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Connection woes*

If you are able to connect to the internet when the computer is connectedto the modem but not when the router is in play then you're connection is most likely DHCP. Connect to the modem directly so you can get online. Go to the command prompt (start>run>cmd [for XP]) and release the ip address (ipconfig /release). Then connect the router and power cycle all the equipment.
:grin:


----------



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

TY =D hope it works!


----------



## ojjairus (Sep 4, 2006)

One problem theres no "local area connection"in mynetwork connections i tryed making a new one but L.A.C doesnt still apear what do i do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you SURE you have the broadband modem plugged into the WAN/Internet port of the router? That configuration looks like you have it plugged into one of the LAN ports.


----------

